# ? white TOMY Porsche 959



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I just got this TOMY Porsche 959 with out a tail wing 

I've never seen an all White version, Does anybody have any ideas?

(pretty consistent gloss finish on most of car and tail lights seem like others 959's)


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Me, either... 

The gloss appears to be just from the smoothness of the plastic and
not from a coating...

Any signs of there having been a glued-on wing?...

Is that a paint or a dirt smudge on the *A* pillar?...

Don't remember Budano selling-off one of these...

???

John<<<<<<no help :tongue:
.


----------



## Top Down (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks like a stripped #7, the car on the left, maybe?


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

Top Down said:


> Looks like a stripped #7, the car on the left, maybe?


I agree. Even the few 'plain' color ones they released (silver, black...any other ?) had a least a touch of paint on the lights - headlights and the turn signal ones - or, the windshield rubber seal. And I'm pretty sure Tomy never released white bodies for painting like Racemasters do now.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Test shot?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

IMHO, car looks stripped and you can see the filled holes where the wing was (dots at back of car).


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

She sure seems to be a stripper.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

SCJ said:


> IMHO, car looks stripped and you can see the filled holes where the wing was (dots at back of car).
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com





RjAFX said:


> She sure seems to be a stripper.


And remnants of the grey metallic around some of the windows


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

:thumbsup:s


TBI said:


> And remnants of the grey metallic around some of the windows



Strippers are great fun........Just don't let your Wife catch ya mess'n with one.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

wing pried off with some scratches holes filled in,
a little something in back vents by lawn mower engine
yes some grey by pillar

but if it is a strip how did they get most off finsh back to a gloss?
novus plastic........

and real first question is how did they strip it?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I've used a *Goo Gone* (citrus*-*based cleaner) bath, but you could use a
cotton swab for localized removal...

The body could then be polished with just a soft t*-*shirt...

Have even used a pencil eraser to remove some small, unwanted
tampos, to be replaced with other preferred decals*/*stickers...

John
.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

cwbam said:


> and real first question is how did they strip it?


I always use a wire wheel and diesel fuel :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Some times I use a dab of 3M Liquid Polish and a soft cloth to strip a body. It takes off what you want off and leaves the rest........with a nice shine when done. I have a good bit of arthritis in my hands so it's a bit tougher to do, so I do a little here and there.



These will end up as police cars for the Grandkids with flashing red and blue leds ....


----------

